# When do you know...



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

when a beloved pet is ready to cross the Rainbow Bridge?

My Max is a PB Cocker Spaniel that was born on August 4, 1994
He has a birthday coming in a few weeks and has been doing as well as any almost 16 year old dog can be the last few months. He has accidents, is blind and almost totally deaf.
Lately he's had some problems with his shoulder and has lived with hip dysplasia his entire life, his knees are arthritic and he's slow moving.

I got up this morning to find him laying in the bathroom, he couldn't get traction on the tile floor and p'd himself, I helped him up and I could tell that his hip was bothering him from laying in one spot for so long, tried to make it outside but he couldn't and p'd before I could pick him up to help him out.
Once out in the grass, he couldn't squat to go #2 and just laid there...I bathed him afterwards and carried him inside where he got a drink and I then carried him to his bed. 
Max isn't crying out in pain, he is eating and drinking and the look on his face breaks me and my hubby's heart...Max looks at us like he's sorry for all the accidents on the floor  
He's resting comfortably now and when my Petey decided to cross the Rainbow Bridge almost 3 years ago, he let me know so I never had to decide for him...Max is like the energizer bunny, his batteries are still good but his body isn't, I can't even think of having him put to sleep at this point because to me he's not in pain, and to have him put down because he's old and makes messes in the house is just selfish to me.
My old cat Sassy made her decicision 6 weeks ago, she turned 18 the end of April, was toothless and really old looking....she found a way outside early in the morning and I haven't seen her since...she has never been outside before in her life so I think she knew she was going to die and went and found a quiet out of the way place and went to sleep. At least I hope thats what happened.

I want to be with Max when he crosses, to at least let him know that mommy loves him and always will...he has been my PITA and very attached to me since I took him in as a 4 month old abused puppy, it took a very long time for him to be normal after the abuse he had suffered and I hope to think that he had a good life with us.
He's always been "my dog", and would test my patience with his spiteful ways...was very jealous of my hubby and loved to play with tennis balls in his younger years, Max hasn't been able to play for the last 3 years, the running was something his knees and hips couldn't handle.

I am off work today and can be with him...I do work the next 3 days though, Please pray that my Max can make the trip over that Bridge as peacefully as he can.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

The hardest part of having pets is letting them go.  
We had a pomeranian who we got when I was four. He lived up unto the grand age of 14 and then we had to put him down because of severe and painful seizure issues. 
When you love your animals, no one knows more than you when their in too much pain to keep going. :hug: I have always prayed that my dogs would go peacefully without having to put them down, but it seems that isn't always the case . . . . .
I am currently tensed and holding my breath, waiting for are big German Shepherd's hips to finally go out on him for good. He can barely walk anymore, and in a few more months, I think we'll have to make that painful decision again.  
Your cocker spaniel is a beautiful dog . . . . I'm sure he had a terrific life by your side . . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we have a dog almost like that -- but he can still get up and down thankfully. when in the house though he wears a diaper. Its a wrap thing with velcro and we put Poise pads in it. You can find the wrap at PetsMart. Its meant for dogs that are marking their territory to much or I guess for older dogs like Dutch who cant control themselves in the house for long periods. Works wonders and we dont have to put him down just because of the messes in the house. 

My mom also gives him glucose for his joints. Its just the human pills she got the ones that have powder inside and she opens them up into something he will eat and then feeds that to him at least once a day. Its really helped. 

I just keep hoping that when the time comes we will go out and find that we just cant wake him up from sleeping. I dont want to make the decision to put him down. 

But at 16 both our dogs have lived full lives and thats the best part


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Liz:

As cliché as it sounds, you will know when Max is ready. He will surely make his wishes known. I found the following very helpful . . . I hope you do too.










We found that saying good-bye to our Murphy after 16 years wasn't the hard part. 
It was '*deciding*' to say good-bye that was the most difficult. 
If you can manage it, I would really recommend having your vet make a house call.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and Max.....it is so hard letting go....I pray....the lord will watch over him.... ray: :hug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

It is hard to let go-but I know I wouldn't want my old dog Chester to be in any pain-when or if that happens I will have him put to sleep. I know he can't hear very well-but he doesn't run into anything so he must see at least shapes. We went to a gal's house awhile back and she had a mule that was 36. It roams freely on the place and looks pretty darn good for being that old.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Liz this is so heart wrenching to read  Anytime I have to consider putting an animal down I always think about the amount of pain they're in or if I would want to live under the same circumstances. We have a vet that we use for one reason only....and that's to euthanize our beloved pets. She comes to the house and puts them down. It's so much less stressful for the animals to not have to be transported and taken into the vets office, which they hate to begin with. I can't imagine our pets lives ending in a vets office. We all know that you'll do what's right for Max and at the right time. (((hugs)))


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Liz -
I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. There is no easy answer. I think Stacey gave some really good advice. Sending you :hug: and prayers across the distance...

-Tina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much :hug: 

He's been up and about, ate his breakfast, lunch and dinner and napped for awhile. I just got him up to go outside, he didn't leave the porch...just piddled where he stood.

He's made his way to his bed after getting a drink, if at all he shows me he's in pain, I'll make the vet appointment but for the moment I'll see how he does.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Liz.......this brings back such memories for me......when our very beloved cocker (Dudley) was suffering renal failure, my vet told me that I would know when it was time to put him down (he (Dudley) would let me know).......and I did. The hardest part was when I asked Dudley if he wanted to go for a ride (his favorite thing!) he showed some excitement......I took him to the vets and I held him through the whole thing and I am so glad I did.......he went so peacefully in my arms as the vet injected him.......there was no drama, he just went to sleep.......It is the hardest choice to make and I so feel for you :hug: .........I have never regreted our choice that morning, Dudley was ready even though we were not. It has been 8yrs and we still talk about him all the time, he is still such a part of our life......even if it is through our memories......he will never leave our hearts as your boy will always be with you in your heart. You have given him a wonderful long happy life that he might not would have had if you had not rescued him......my heart goes out to you, I know what your going through and it just sucks......no better way to say it.

Within 2 weeks of Dudley's passing we went and adopted (Izzy) our little Westie.......she did not replace Dudley, but she gave us something to focus on instead of our sadness from the loss......our house was so sad for those 2 weeks before bringing her home.....hubby couldn't take it any longer, he would come home from work and no Dudley to meet him at the door with ball in mouth ready to play.......So we now have our very beloved Izzy whom just turned 8yrs old and we love her so much and are already dreading that day when we have to face the end of her life.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby.... :hug: ray: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry Liz...that must be so hard. I think you will just have a sense when it's his time. I know that has happened to me...when you just feel it is time. He is such a sweet looking dog. Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

That is a tough question because even when you know it's not a decision that is easy to swallow. I am an only child and when I was 4 my parents took me to pick out a puppy a golden retriever and although they wouldn't do it again they let me at 4 pick out the puppy and I picked the one who ran up and bit my ear. She was a lover but that's just it a lover not a hint of retriever or hunting dog just a lover which you can't fault her for because she did it better than anyone. She was named Jesse Anika's Jesse and me and her were inseperable, well I grew up and got pregnant with my first son Nathaniel and then about 7 months in it was time after 14 years having a sister it was time. Still to this day it makes me tear up because she'd still wag her tail and love you deeper than you've ever been loved but she hurt and that wasn't fair so although it wasn't an easy thing to decide We owed her peace and that's why we knew and I can only pray for comfort for you and Max and send my deepest appreciation for the tough decision your having to make. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, thank you all for your kindness :hug: 

I am having such a hard time with this, I know what should be done and I know that my old man will just get worse... I can't deal with the fact that I am going to have to choose when he dies  I know he's too stubborn to just pass in his sleep but I can't stand to see him walk into walls or struggle to stand up....I cleaned his many messes when he was a puppy and have no problem doing so now as an old man but I just don't know if I can make that call to the vet.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think you'll know when it's time. Letting them go is the last gift you can give them. You can save them pain and suffering, and it seems to me they let you know. I have a 12 year old great dane, she is three years older than the other three danes I have had get old. She has a lot of problems too, and won't live long. It is really hard, but old dogs are also incredibly wonderful. So treasure every day you have left with him.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am with you Liz ....  and have been there a few times.... it is so hard... to make that decision.......we never seem to get enough time with our beloved dogs.... they are so robbed of their years....it doesn't seem fair ...  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got home from work...I've made the hardest decision ever, if Max is still with us Thursday evening, he'll have his last car ride.

I can't bear to see him struggle and he's now been totally incontinent  

I know it's for the best but it still hurts knowing that me and hubby were too selfish to realize that we shouldn't have expected Max to come this far in the hopes that we wouldn't have to make this decision.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hunny, I am sorry. But know that he had a wonderful life and that you are making the decision for him to not have to get to the point of suffering to where he is in alot of pain. I know that we "chatted" a bit about the aspirin helping, is it not working any longer?


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

I am so sorry I know its tough but you know that your doing right by Max and that your saving him from any more discomfort. Its not selfish of you to hope not to have to make these kind of decisions none of us ever want to think about making them and when we have to there is always second guessing and the 'What if's ' that come with them so although it's hard don't doubt yourself, I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Liz....I know it is so hard to let go.... regretfully ...we are forced to make that decision.... for the love of our beloved pets..... I am so saddened for you right now.... it breaks my heart....  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The aspirin has helped a bit, he doesn't seem to be worse as far as pain goes, he's never shown he was in pain..no crying out or whining, I just know that it can't feel too good to be "locked up' and not able to stand, the aspirin helps with the inflammation but I know its just for a short while. He's refused his regular food but has been drinking alot, I just hope the aspirin is enough to keep him comfortable for the next couple days. IDK if it's the weather being hot and humid or what but he has a very "junky" nose, sounds alot like a little kid that needs to blow their nose...it's worse when he drinks, almost like he can't breathe with his head down.

Max also has numerous fatty tumors that started to appear when he turned 7, the largest one covers his entire left side over his ribs, and that is the side that he can't lay on, which is why I think his right hip is so bad, vet said years ago that the tumors wouldn't cause problems, some dogs are prone to getting them so we opted to not have them removed as they would just grow in other places. My lopsided looking boy never let them stop him from chasing a ball or a frisbee but now it's age that caught up with him.
Hubby and I will be with him as he crosses the Rainbow Bridge, we also decided that instead of buriel he will be cremated and still be here in the house with us as he has always been, I know that this is the last good thing we can do for him....it just hurts so much though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When we cremated our dogs (one passed suddenly at 2 and the other we had to make the decision last summer) we have both of them in the house. But one we had a plaque made with the name and what not and have a pic of her sitting on top - the other has a tile that is etched of her one top


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

:hug: ray: I know you said today would be the day you took Max in my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I held him as Dr Fox did what was needed, it about ripped hubby apart because Max's vein was so colapsed that he had a hard time getting the needle in, Max just layed there, I knew we did right by him at that time because Max used to love any attention he would get, he never even moved his little stump of a tail. I held his head in my hands as he drew his final breath, and continued to hold him til I felt him stop quivering. He can run and play now, and have as many tennis balls as he wants to make all wet and sloppy..I know he's with Daisy Mae, Jake, Dolly, Brandi Lee, Petey, Tilly and Sassy.....he got his name E&L's Max Catalone because of Sassy and Jake as he was constantly picking on them as a puppy and would often hear"Max, leave the cat alone!" I know it will take awhile to feel better about him being gone but I know he is in a better place, waiting to see me again.

Thank you all for your kindness, it really helps to know that I am not the only one who loves their pets :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh liz - you and your husband are in my thoughts - Love ya!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That must have been hard, but you guys did the very best thing for him. Sounds like he lived a long, full, happy life. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so hard to do....I am sorry... you had to put him down....but... you did the right thing.... He is in a good place.....and pain free....My heart goes out to you  :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a pet, a family member. We just lost our precious golden, Buttercup, at the 'golden' age of almost 12. She went in her sleep over night. She told us she was ready to go the night before when she wouldn't eat her 'yummies'. The look in her eyes was just heartbreaking. Knowing she was ready to leave this world. There will never be another dog like Buddy.

But as you said, your Max is running and young again. I really hope that he and Buddy meet up in the big dog park in the sky..


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You did good. It really is the last gift you can give them. 

Jan


----------

